# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Zone Alarm

## HATTIFNATTOR



----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sanja

eto ZoneAlarm 6  :Smiley:  i think  :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

Что я могу сказать - все очень просто... ЗАП 6 это уже скорее 1 боольшой поведенческий блокиротор по типу Panda TruPrevent, KAV Proactive Defense, ZAP SmartDefense  :Smiley:  тут все буссильно... но можно обманом юзверя взять.. или нажать кнопку Allow software metodami  :Smiley:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Угу, ZA 6..  :Smiley:   , правда справедливости ради стоит сказать что SmartDefense при запуске приложения систему вгоняет в ступор на некоторое время... 
"нажать кнопку Allow software metodami" - наверное можно, хотя думаю непросто, -ZA следит за целостностью собственных компонентов(из-за чего кстати не стоит ставить неофициальный руссификатор,- он отключает контроль целостности) и изменением настроек, + пароль на изменение настроек + чтобы изменить настройки software методами софтварь эту тоже надо сперва запустить...
хотя понятно что все можно обойти...

----------


## Sanja

Сейчас эти поведенческие блокироторы пытаются делать тоже самое что делаек аккаунт в группе Users  :Wink: )

----------


## aintrust

> >Упомянутый вами Николай gorl, кстати, всего лишь навсего простенько "расхучивает" (т.е. восстанавливает в оригиналы) 
> 
> О чем и речь... зечем страдать маразмом.. когда можно банально расхукнуть пол системы


Понятно... спасибо, *Sanja*, за линк. Ну что же, мои предположения насчет "методики" (т.е. доступа через Device\PhysicalMemory и восстановления KeServiceDescriptorTable) оказались на 100% верными. И чего столько шуму-то было тогда?  :Smiley: 

Да кстати, по поводу ZA 6 и его оценки... 

Я выбрал немного времени, чтобы посмотреть на последнюю версию (trial лежит у них на сайте). Смотрел, в частности, Zone Alarm Pro 6.0. Ну, что можно вкратце сказать. Первое впечатление очень положительное, по крайней мере с точки зрения файерволла приложений (а именно с этой точки зрения я и смотрел). Как уже показывают несколько последних постов, ZA 6 легко "справляется" как с подобными атаками, так и со многими другими - по крайней мере за то непродолжительное время, что я "наблюдал" за ним, мне не удалось "подобрать к нему ключик"!  :Smiley:  Это, конечно, еще ничего не значит, но, тем не менее, для подавляющего большинства опубликованных лик-тестов такой защиты вполне достаточно! Однако, есть и отрицательные моменты: довольно слабый контроль реестра, т.е. контролируются буквально всего лишь несколько ключей! На этом можно, естественно, "сыграть" тому, кто хочет организовать атаку на этот продукт.

Такие вот дела... Немного позднее я более пристально посмотрю на этот продукт и дам более подробное описание некоторых достоинств и недостатков. Но пока что, повторюсь, по первому впечатлению продукт мне понравился, многие вещи показались хорошо продуманными и реализованными.

----------


## Geser

> Такие вот дела... Немного позднее я более пристально посмотрю на этот продукт и дам более подробное описание некоторых достоинств и недостатков.


Было бы неплохо. Я поставил, выглядит вполне прилично, и количество вопросов при включенном контроле компанентов на удивление маленькое. То ли оничто-то интересное придумали, то ли я не понимаю что они имеют в виду под "контролем компонентов", то ли я не разобрался с настройками.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

> Я поставил, выглядит вполне прилично, и количество вопросов при включенном контроле компанентов на удивление маленькое. То ли оничто-то интересное придумали..


DefenceNet community придумали, анонимный сбор пользовательских настроек, вот видимо и собрали обширную базу безопасных файлов для которых Trust Level автоматом настраивается...

----------


## Geser

> DefenceNet community придумали, анонимный сбор пользовательских настроек, вот видимо и собрали обширную базу безопасных файлов для которых Trust Level автоматом настраивается...


Я в общем об этом и подумал, только нужно тогда базы с файлами, и обновлять их постоянно. Надеюсь не по именам идёт проверка  :Smiley:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Базы как я понял и пополняются раз в сутки по пользовательским настройкам. По вновь устанавливаемым приложениям происходит обращение на сайт ZoneLabs (при соответствующих настройках),- если приложение есть в базе ему присваивается соответствующий уровень доверия. 
Написано что по умолчанию приложение проверяется по всем компонентам, а как уж происходит валидация\аутентификация не сказано...

----------


## Geser

> Базы как я понял и пополняются раз в сутки по пользовательским настройкам. По вновь устанавливаемым приложениям происходит обращение на сайт ZoneLabs (при соответствующих настройках),- если приложение есть в базе ему присваивается соответствующий уровень доверия. 
> Написано что по умолчанию приложение проверяется по всем компонентам, а как уж происходит валидация\аутентификация не сказано...


Интересно. Т.е. если несколько человек разрешат троянской dll загрузку то она и у меня молча загрузится?

----------


## Гость

Aintrust, а как ZA 6 в пользовательском плане, слышал отзывы о тормозах и глюках.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Не зная полного механизма добавления приложений и компонентов в доверенные сложно о чем-то говорить, но думаю какая-то проверка на "благонадежность" производится.

----------


## aintrust

> Aintrust, а как ZA 6 в пользовательском плане, слышал отзывы о тормозах и глюках.


Затрудняюсь сказать... Как я уже упоминал, я его смотрел часа полтора - ни тормозов, ни видимых крупных глюков не заметил (какая-то мелочь была, действительно). Но продукт (точнее, 6-я версия) относительно новый и, наверняка, может быть немного сырым еще. Я так понимаю, что *HATTIFNATTOR* его установил и работает с ним, может он что-нибудь скажет по этому поводу?

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Приложения в момент запуске подвисают, бывает секунд на 5. На форуме кто-то описывал похожую проблему, из-за чего и перешел обратно на 5 версию. Я больше никаких неудобств и глюков не заметил, поскольку фаервол включаю только при выходе в сеть и запуск служб CA Isafe и TrueVector выставлен "вручную" меня это устраивает... Стоит suite в котором не используется антивирус\антиспайварь, email filter и parental control.

----------


## Geser

Что-то я не понял юмора. Поставил я ЗАП 6 вроде всё красиво. Запустил АВЗ с нейтрализацией перехватов. Все хуки нейтрализовались. ЗАП даже не пикнул. После этого из таск менеджера все процессы его спокойно убились. Лень было проверять состояние защиты, но скорее всего оно было никакое.

----------


## Geser

Хм, дальше прикол. Запустил pcAudit2. ЗА написал мол pcAudit2 пытается мониторить вводимую с клавы информацию. Ну мониторить информацию я разрешил, а после этого спокойнинько отчёт отправился без вопросов. Странно...

----------


## Sanja

может настройки на maxx выставить?  :Smiley:  ibo zap 6 daze zagruzki drivera mozet prise4.. (AVZ)

----------


## Geser

> может настройки на maxx выставить?  ibo zap 6 daze zagruzki drivera mozet prise4.. (AVZ)


Да вроде настройки на максимуме. ИЛи не знаю что настраивать.

----------


## aintrust

> Что-то я не понял юмора. Поставил я ЗАП 6 вроде всё красиво. Запустил АВЗ с нейтрализацией перехватов. Все хуки нейтрализовались. ЗАП даже не пикнул. После этого из таск менеджера все процессы его спокойно убились. Лень было проверять состояние защиты, но скорее всего оно было никакое.


Да, есть такая ерунда. Уже пару раз с этим сталкивался, хотя тестировал совсем недолго (в сумме часа 3-4). Правда, второй раз сам пытался спровоцировать путем манипуляций с ключами реестра (кстати, тут тоже у ZA есть чудные глюки - и это помимо относительно плохого контроля реестра вообще!) и загрузки сервиса от лица пользователя-админа, но пока не понял, почему это происходит, не выявил устойчивой повторяемости - может быть (точнее, скорее всего!) глюки драйвера или связки драйвер-сервис, но это надо исследовать отдельно. Вчера смотрел форум ZA, forum.zonealarm.org: похоже, некоторые глюки действительно есть, особенно в OS Firewall (т.н. Program Control) - модуль-то относительно новый. В общем, первое положительное впечатление, похоже, было немного обманчивым... Надо смотреть, короче.

----------


## sergey888

Кстати специально для тебя комментарий p2u на тему Комодо 3.5, увы цитата взята не с этого форума:




> Люди, которые хотят попробовать данный продукт должны иметь в виду следующее:
> 
> Если вы при установке продукта не снимаете нужные галочки ('Toolbar' + 'Home Page') Комодо под видом своего Comodo Safe Surf Toolbar устанавливает на самом деле Ask Toolbar (некоторыми антивирусными продуктами обнаруживается как 'потенциальный риск', 'Adware/Spyware' из-за искажения поисковых результатов в браузере с целью зарабатывания денег) . Этот тулбар (естественно) НЕ защищает от переполнения буффера, как заявлено - сам тестил и (послендний раз!) удалил Комодо.
> 
> Один грустный пример того, как вендор может потерять доверие своих поклонников. Конечно можно выбрать НЕ устанавливать этот тулбар, но сам факт не радует. Зачем одно выдать за другое?!
> 
> Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ivaemon

При установке снял все три галки - все, что там были...)))))

Ну, а кто что скажет про ZA??

----------


## megadat

> Ну, а кто что скажет про ZA??


 вы про тест? я почитала. не знаю как вам удалось с зоной провалить тест, возможно из-за дефолта. на моих настройках зона все тесты сайтика http://www.pcflank.com/ проходит с зелеными рожицами и надписями. 



> Локалку пробовал High - тот же эффект.


 можно ведь ещё ручками проставить галочки на ответ. такие тесты как pcflank иногда показывают "открытость" только из-за того, что порт ответил. это не значит, что он открыт он просто отвечает. попробуйте настроить по основным на не ответ

----------


## Ivaemon

megadat, см. http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...&postcount=211 , особенно подпись под скриншотом.
Веду речь именно о невидимости, которая обеспечивалась автоматом всеми предыдущими версиями.
На другом форуме у всех зоновцев восьмерка на этом тесте ведет себя по-разному, и вдобавок у каждого на чем-то глючит. То шрифты не так отобразятся, то с инетом проблемы, то перезагрузки какие-то...
В итоге делаю вывод - версия сырая и глючная до безобразия...

----------


## megadat

в подписи под скрином речь идёт о настройках. там вкладка открыта. вы те настройки имели ввиду? а если попробовать эти?

и опять же дефолт. ручными настройками можно добиться результатов :Smiley: 
на дефолте новый кис не проходит тесты pcflank, а вот с помощью ручного управления даже от нового кисы можно добиться результатов.



> В итоге делаю вывод - версия сырая и глючная до безобразия...


 конечно не в такой категоричной форме, но к сожалению я с вами согласна. сыровато. конечно у меня не было проблем при тестах восьмерки со шрифтами с инетом и с перезагрузками, но мне не понравилась кривоватая посадка vsmon, возможно из-за вот этой кривой и тяжелой посадки vsmon народ и испытывал проблемы с инетом, но это мои предположения. 
но тем не менее восьмёрку вместо любимой семёрки пока засаживать не стала

----------


## Ivaemon

*megadat*, возможно, вы и правы, но для того, чтобы быть невидимым, в принципе не надо ничего дополнительно дефолту блокировать, это просто внутренняя настройка... к тому же настройки на показанной вкладке на дефолте одинаковы, начиная с 5-й версии, и почему-то раньше все работало, и не надо было добавлять галки. Но у меня твердое убеждение: дефолт должен обеспечивать невидимость, если специального режима невидимости, как у Аутпоста или у Авиры, нет. Из всех фаеров, что я пробовал, у меня не прошли тесты только у Зоны и Приватфаервола. Возможно, какие-то нестыковки с вебгвардом антивиря или еще что... пришлось уйти на новый Комодо, все замечательно...

----------


## Rampant

> Элементарная проверка на PC Flank (http://www.pcflank.com/) показала, что настройки по умолчанию Zone Alarm 8.0.059 не дают невидимости компа


 А у меня он нормально прошёл данный тест, я что то не так делаю? Пробежался по всем тестам, и ни один не провалил)

----------


## valho

Странно как то, тесты зона проходила всегда нормально в том числе и на блокировку куки, за 5 лет не видел ни у кого чтоб что то не проходило именно на сайте pcflank, мне правда лень стало за продукт платить, а антивирус у зонеаларм отключается после каждого обновления без лицензии, взял поставил себе комодо для проверки пока..хе хе уже заметил что ещё в добавок тулбара, который они устанавливают, ещё есть траблы с почти ежедневными обновлениями продукта, даже на сайте не успевают выкладывать, а в самой проге предлагает обновиться  :Cheesy:

----------


## senyak

ZoneAlarm Free 8.0.0.65

----------


## senyak

Ссылку обновил.
Кто знает, бесплатная версия хорошо контралирует выход/вход. пакеты?

----------


## FireWall

> Ну, а кто что скажет про ZA??


8 серия просто жуть. Создателям должно быть стыдно. Тяжелый, грузится долго. Невидимость не обеспечивает. А.. на ХР 2 не всегда хочет устанавливаться. А ведь был один из лучших...

----------


## FireWall

А этот сайт еще живой? http://www.pcflank.com/

----------


## Ivaemon

> А этот сайт еще живой? http://www.pcflank.com/


Да, что-то непонятное...

----------


## SDA

ZoneAlarm 8.0.298.000
Этот релиз добавляет долгожданную поддержку операционных систем архитектуры х64, добавляет возможность фильтрации спама по протоколу IMAP только для Windows Vista х86, улучшает систему родительного контроля, повышает производительность, стабильность, а также включает новое средство под названием SmartDefense Advisor, в задачи которого входит автоматическое конфигурирование различного рода приложений, пытающихся попасть в сеть http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/fr...seHistory.html

----------


## Rampant

m0nkrus начал переводить 8-ю линейку, переведена версия 8.0.059.000.
http://www.msilab.net/rus.5151

----------


## SDA

> m0nkrus начал переводить 8-ю линейку, переведена версия 8.0.059.000.
> http://www.msilab.net/rus.5151


В свое время m0nkrus не мог корректно вскрыть электронную подпись ZoneAlarm, чтобы сделать русификацию,если не ошибаюсь еще 6 версии. Значит добрался до восьмой успешно  :Smiley:

----------


## Rampant

А вот здесь, если можно, поподробней. Если найдена возможность обойти функцию самозащиты, может ли это сказаться на защищённости программы, и как это можно протестировать?

----------


## SDA

> А вот здесь, если можно, поподробней. Если найдена возможность обойти функцию самозащиты, может ли это сказаться на защищённости программы, и как это можно протестировать?


Конечно это сказывается на функции самозащиты. Хотя полностью "убить " ZoneAlarm довольно сложно (тупо, как процесс его не отключишь), но видимо можно  :Smiley: . Насчет тестов самозащиты ZoneAlarm,  как то этим не занимался, не работаю с ним еще с 7 версии, так что сказать не могу.

----------


## Rampant

Вот что пишет сам автор, в пояснении к переводу:



> Чтобы  русификация  данной программы стала возможной, пришлось произвести
> взлом  одной из систем защиты программы. ZoneAlarm проверяет составляющие
> его  файлы  на  предмет  целостности. Это фактически приводит к тому, что
> любые  изменения  в коде файлов сразу же обнаруживаются. Как вы, я думаю,
> понимаете,  данная  система  проверки  не  давала  возможности произвести
> русификацию, вследствие чего ее пришлось нейтрализовать.

----------


## SDA

ZoneAlarm 8.0.298.035
    * ZoneAlarm Pro - с улучшенными возможностями, включая контроль приложений-шпионов и соответствующих сайтов, защиту персональных данных
    * ZoneAlarm with AntiVirus - с более продвинутым контролем доступа для приложений и интегрированным антивирусным пакетом
    * ZoneAlarm Internet Security Suite – включает все возможности трех предыдущих продуктов, плюс защиту от спама и «фишинга», а также мониторинг и контроль IM-клиентов (ICQ и прочие) за счет приложения IMSecure
    * ZoneAlarm Extreme Security – содержит все компоненты выше, а также отдельный продукт под названием ZoneAlarm ForceField, предназначенный для интеграции и защиты web-браузера

Этот выпуск добавляет поддержку для определения червя Conficker во все вышеперечисленные продукты http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/fr...seHistory.html

----------


## Rampant

Эта версия 8.0.298.035.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

> Эта версия 8.0.298.035.


Поправил.

----------


## SDA

ZoneAlarm Pro 8.0.400.20 

В этот релиз добавлены дополнительные параметры в режимы безопасности по умолчанию, улучшен инсталлятор, добавлена совместимость с последними обновлениями для ОС Windows, устранены проблемы взаимодействия с некоторыми приложениями, повышена стабильность работы, а также внесены другие мелкие улучшения http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/fr...seHistory.html

----------


## Rampant

Особо хотел отметить эти дополнения:
Service Control Manager (SCM) monitoring to catch drivers being launched 
Raw disk access detection added to catch malware that tries to open the kernel memory directly.

----------


## FireWall

Ну что, кто-то уже поставил? Как там с ресурсами? Жрет как и прежде или что то облегчили?

----------


## records

Знатоки ZA  слезно прошу вас подсказать что за беда случилась с моим ZA 6.
при загрузке винды вылетает 
Validation Failed for c:\windows\system32\VSINIT.dll. You probably are missing a necessary root certificate.
Validation Failed for c:\windows\system32\vsdata.dll. You probably are missing a necessary root certificate.
ZA естественно не запускаеться, но через 10 мин полность блокируеться выход в интернет.
При попытке удаление опятьже грешит на ети файлы и не удаляеться.
Пытался поставить 8ю версию и опятьже данный файлы не позволили мне этого зделать.
Прошу вас помогите мне если вы знаете как мне решить данную проблему.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## SDA

А в безопасном режиме пытались удалять? Поищите в этой ветке была инструкция по удалению ZA.

----------


## records

Удалил из безопасного режима через шифт+del, остальное по инструкции вроде как пока полет нормальный.

----------


## Rampant

9 линейка ZA. Поддержка Win7, хотя и ограниченная)
http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/fr...seHistory.html
http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/fr...seHistory.html
http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/fr...seHistory.html

----------


## vaber

http://www.checkpoint.com/press/2009...te-083109.html  :Wink:

----------


## SDA

*ZoneAlarm 9.0.114.000*

Компания Check Point, под чьим именем выпускается известный персональный брандмауэр ZoneAlarm, повторно за последние несколько представила очередное обновление.На сей раз исправлены проблемы с нестабильностью работы браузера Mozilla Firefox при наличии Adobe Flash и некоторых модулей расширений. Кроме этого, улучшено обновление встроенного антивирусного модуля для соответственных вариантов http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/fr...ml#9.0.114.000

----------


## SDA

*ZoneAlarm 9.1.008.000*

В этом релизе добавлена полная поддержка для операционной системы Windows 7, добавлена возможность мониторинга компонентов COM, а также улучшен встроенный модуль антивируса/антишпиона http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/fr...ml#9.1.008.000

----------


## Rampant

Хочу добавить, появилась совместимость с продукцией G Data.http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...3&postcount=11

----------


## SDA

*ZoneAlarm Free 9.1.007.002*
Вышла версия бесплатного брандмауэра от компании Check Point. 
В этом релизе добавлена официальная поддержка операционной системы Windows 7, а также добавлена новая панель для браузера с продвинутыми функциями защиты http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/fr...ml#9.1.007.002
http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/fr...007_002_en.exe

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

Ребят, а в девятки Зоны тоже встроен *антивирус Касперского* ? Или они сменили его на какой другой ?... А то последнее время не следил за новинками антивирусного рынка... спасибо.

----------


## Rampant

Да Касперский, к тому же обновлённый.

----------


## Bublik87

Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники.
Поставил ZoneAlarm Extreme Security 2010 9.3.014.000, вроде бы, нормальная прога, только понять не могу, как заблочить доступ к определенному сайту, не поможете разобраться? В теме искал, вроде бы ответа не было, если пропустил, извините.
Благодарю за помощь!  :Smiley:

----------

